# Separating Goat Milk for Butter



## MilkMan

I am going tonight to pick-up a manual cream separator I found on CL. The first thing I want to do is make some goat butter (which will be done as soon as I get home!) What is the ideal temp for the milk to be when separating?


----------



## nightskyfarm

I pasteurize my milk before separating because I have to so I can sell the butter. I run it through the sanitzed separator right after then cool the cream to 60 degrees before churning. Milk runs through the separator better hot and it is better to run some very hot water through the separator to warm it up before running through the milk. You need min 3 gallons of milk to effectively operate the separator. I usually use 12-15 gallons. Also, BF is higher in the Fall and Winter and that is when I make goat butter. I have not really tried this time of year. Let us know how you do.


----------



## BlackRiverBubbles

I don't use a seperator so I'm not sure, I simply wait a few days after putting it in the fridge and then skim the cream off the top and save it until I have enough for a batch of butter. It is wonderful and so easy to make!! Maybe because we have nigerian dwarfs it's easier with the higher butterfat (not sure), but I just use a large spoon and ladel it out. Made whipped cream the other night and it was great too...just love all the great things you can make with goats milk


----------



## MilkMan

nightskyfarm said:


> I pasteurize my milk before separating because I have to so I can sell the butter. I run it through the sanitzed separator right after then cool the cream to 60 degrees before churning. Milk runs through the separator better hot and it is better to run some very hot water through the separator to warm it up before running through the milk. You need min 3 gallons of milk to effectively operate the separator. I usually use 12-15 gallons. Also, BF is higher in the Fall and Winter and that is when I make goat butter. I have not really tried this time of year. Let us know how you do.


Why is there a 3 gallon minimum? Does it matter what type of separator you are using?


----------



## MilkMan

Here is the separator:
http://dayton.craigslist.org/atq/3756928701.html


----------



## nightskyfarm

Well, they are a pain to clean and why go to the trouble for a gallon. At high BF times I can get 4 lbs butter from 12-15 gallons. The machine I have is electric and does 60 liters per hour. Plus the bowl itself holds a gallon and a quart. Your instructions may tell you differently.


----------



## hmcintosh

Joy, how long does it take you to get enough cream to make butter? I have been doing the same thing and freezing the cream til I get enough but 
it seems like its taking forever.


----------



## BlackRiverBubbles

Heather, I usually have enough for about a pound of butter after 4-5 days of saving my milk. I have nigerian dwarfs and they say that they tend to have a higher butterfat, but I have never had ours tested to see how high it actually is. I found that if I put the milk in square ice cream buckets (they hold a little over a gallon) that I get more cream on the top and it's easier to get it all because of the square corners that you can use to scoop against. Right now we are only getting about 2 1/2 gallons of milk a day as we have 4 more does to kid in. I don't know how much cream you can get with a seperator, but I have been happy with how this way has been working


----------



## jasonmtapia

Sorry I know this has nothing to do with what you are asking but our Kitchen Aid mixer makes great butter. No need for a special piece of equipment!

I agreed. The 3 lbs thing. They are a bit of a pain to clean. Plus I like the remaining "non" fat milk of my coffee in the morning.


----------



## BlackRiverBubbles

That's what I use too Jason...only you have to watch it when it gets close to being butter or your kitchen walls may wear the buttermilk (ask me how I know) !


----------



## swgoats

I use my Oster blender.


----------



## lovinglife

Does the butter from goats milk taste different from store bought? I always thought butter was butter, but have heard some say it is tasteless compared to store bought and they thought flavors must be added to store bought. 
thanks
Michele


----------

